# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  Bay Breeze Software released SQL Edge 2.2 to support PostgreSQL and MySQL scripts

## baybreezesoft

SQL Edge is a universal SQL query tool that allows users to execute SQL queries, browse schema information in ER diagrams, and visualize data relationships. With SQL Edge, users can use only one query to retrieve data in a master table, and then browse data in all related detail tables. Users can also insert, edit, and delete table records in the data grids.

Please refer to http://www.baybreezesoft.com for product details.

The version 2.2 added following features to better support PostgreSQL and MySQL databases:

1) The SQL editor now supports PostgreSQL PL/pgSQL scripts and MySQL scripts in addition to Oracle PL/SQL scripts.  

2) The schema perspective can display script information of views, triggers, sequences and stored procedures for PostgreSQL and MySQL databases based on whether the database supports these objects. 


The following are the version 2.1 features:

1) Support Oracle, Microsoft SQL Server, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Sybase SQL Anywhere and any JDBC compatible databases.

2) Support Windows, Linux and Mac OS X operating systems.  

3) Provide wizards to help setup JDBC connections. Easy to install, and easy to setup. 

4) SQL editor executes SQL queries asynchronously. Users can cancel the execution by click the "Cancel" button or simply close the editor.  

5) Supports Oracle PL/SQL scripts and annotation of PL/SQL compilation errors.

6) Supports editable query result window. The data grid of the query result window is editable if all selected columns are from one table and also include the primary key of the table.

7) Schema perspective displays the table schema information, including column definitions, primary key, indexes, and foreign keys. It also displays the script information for Oracle views, synonyms, sequences, stored procedures, triggers and packages. 

8) Relationship table view displays the related data in the master-detail style.

9) Relationship tree view displays master table records as top-level tree nodes. The nodes can be expanded to reveal any level of related detail records. 

10) Allow users to insert, edit, and delete records in the data grids of the relationship views.

11) Allow users to define master-detail relationships even between tables in different databases. This enables the relationship views to display data relationships between tables in different databases or without pre-defined foreign keys. 

12) Model perspective displays tables and their relationships in ER diagrams. 

13) Execution plan perspective displays the execution plan of a query. It supports Oracle and PostgreSQL execution plans.

----------

